# Had some new labs this past weekend - Need help again...



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all. I had my labs done this past weekend and just got the results back...adding my Free T3 and Free T4. Please let me know what all of this combined may mean...and any other testing suggestions would be appreciated...

T4, FREE........................1.0.............reference range is .08-1.8 ng/dl IG
T3, FREE........................290............reference range is 230-420 pg/dl IG

tsh (3rd generation) 1.97 mIU/L reference range 0.40-4.50

Here are my antibody results from last week:

-----------------------------------------------------------------Reference
TGAB (Thyroglobulin Antibodies)----------- 128 (out of range) ......<20 IU/mL

TPAB (Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies)------ <10 .........................<35 IU/mL

My old labs from July are as follows:

t3 uptake 33 .................22-35%
t4 thyroxine 7.7 .............4.5-12.5 mcg/dl
free t4 index (t7) 2.5 ......1.4-3.8

tsh (3rd generation) 1.75 mIU/L reference range 0.40-4.50

Here is another synopsis of my symptoms...still having fast heart beat and major pressure in the front of my neck:

I am 35. Since my early 20's, my doctors and dentists have expressed concern over my large looking thyroid. My first doctor wanted to do nuclear medicine. I never got around to doing it. Fast forward to now. I definitely think something is going on and has only gotten worse since having my last child more than a year ago. The front part of my neck (thyroid) is uncomfortable . It is almost sore. I am tired and fatigued at the end of the day, yet I CANNOT sleep at night. I'm exhausted from no sleep. My hair is thinning. I am hot with intermittent hot flashes. On rare occassions I do get cold. My body temp is usually high 99 to 100 F. I also have allergies and feel puffy. I am always hungry and have never lost my 20-30 pounds of baby weight. In general, I do not feel good. I feel so fat. I do have an occassional pounding chest. There is more but I guess this is a start. I'm just exhausted and feel like something is not quite right. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> Hi all. I had my labs done this past weekend and just got the results back...adding my Free T3 and Free T4. Please let me know what all of this combined may mean...and any other testing suggestions would be appreciated...
> 
> T4, FREE........................1.0.............reference range is .08-1.8 ng/dl IG
> T3, FREE........................290............reference range is 230-420 pg/dl IG
> ...


Hi, again. That Free T3 sure is low. Ideally, we like to see it mid-range (325 in this case) or a tad higher.

I sure hope you are going to request that radioactive uptake scan that was suggested to you last week when you first posted.

What is your doctor's input about all of this? Have you requested that she/he pursue this further?


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an appt. tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes... Why would the RAI be so important? What would they be looking for in that? Are the antibodies sufficient? Please let me know. I want to know what I'm talking about. Thank so much!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> I have an appt. tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes... Why would the RAI be so important? What would they be looking for in that? Are the antibodies sufficient? Please let me know. I want to know what I'm talking about. Thank so much!!


Radioactive uptake scan looks for irregularities such as hot and cold nodules, vascularity, undefined edges, calcifications and a whole bunch of stuff. It also tells how fast your iodine uptake is.

Did not quite understand your question about the antibodies.

We will be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

No, I do understand. I just thought that since I tested positive for antibodies, that that pretty much confirmed Hashimotos. I am apprehensive about that particular test because of the pill you have to swallow. That is the test that my doctor wanted done fifteen years ago. But if I have to do it, I most certainly will. I am just so overwhelmed with information right now. I've purchased books and joined boards. I am actually seeing a doctor open to natural treatment (of which I will press for because everything I seem to be reading on the boards advocates it as a better route). But I'll take his recommendation, whatever that may be. I'll post an update this evening. Hopefully my story can help someone else...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> No, I do understand. I just thought that since I tested positive for antibodies, that that pretty much confirmed Hashimotos. I am apprehensive about that particular test because of the pill you have to swallow. That is the test that my doctor wanted done fifteen years ago. But if I have to do it, I most certainly will. I am just so overwhelmed with information right now. I've purchased books and joined boards. I am actually seeing a doctor open to natural treatment (of which I will press for because everything I seem to be reading on the boards advocates it as a better route). But I'll take his recommendation, whatever that may be. I'll post an update this evening. Hopefully my story can help someone else...


With the antibodies, it is said that if the patient has really high TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), then that patient "probably" has Hashimoto's because this is a common finding in patients w/ Hashimoto's.

However, the test that is definitive is FNA (fine needle aspiration) and if the pathologist sees certain Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashimoto's then we know for sure the patient has Hashimoto's.

You may wish to read this about Hurthle Cells....

http://tinyurl.com/y9oe862

As far as I know, I never had any ill effects from swallowing the radioactive iodine for the uptake test. I will be thinking of you and hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

No help at the doctor. Feeling very frustrated. No answers. Did a breast exam??? Asked me about any emotional trauma I've had. Then gave me progesterone cream and ordered some hormone tests. Want's to do a pap smear and different workups on next visit in three weeks. No mention about anything with the thyroid except that I need an ultrasound. That's it. Nothing. Nothing at all. Feel very frustrated. It was $260 for someone to tell me nothing. Didn't know why my antibodies were high. Did I miss something. Should I be more patient?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> No help at the doctor. Feeling very frustrated. No answers. Did a breast exam??? Asked me about any emotional trauma I've had. Then gave me progesterone cream and ordered some hormone tests. Want's to do a pap smear and different workups on next visit in three weeks. No mention about anything with the thyroid except that I need an ultrasound. That's it. Nothing. Nothing at all. Feel very frustrated. It was $260 for someone to tell me nothing. Didn't know why my antibodies were high. Did I miss something. Should I be more patient?


Well, quite frankly, I think your doctor is missing something here?? Is your doctor an Internist or GP??? Maybe you need to see another doctor? Do you think?

Hope you set up that scan; it's important.


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

He was no good. You live and you learn...

Just got back from getting my scan (ultrasound). This I know as of right now. There is a nodule on my right lobe. Irregular borders and echos. Don't know the size yet. Any input? Still having pressure in my neck (fast heart beat - feel horrible). Rewind to six months ago. Had a scare with my right lower jaw bone. There was what appeared to be a mass or some type of cyst. Had more xrays. One set showed a black area of concern and the other didn't. Could it be related. Just asking...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> He was no good. You live and you learn...
> 
> Just got back from getting my scan (ultrasound). This I know as of right now. There is a nodule on my right lobe. Irregular borders and echos. Don't know the size yet. Any input? Still having pressure in my neck (fast heart beat - feel horrible). Rewind to six months ago. Had a scare with my right lower jaw bone. There was what appeared to be a mass or some type of cyst. Had more xrays. One set showed a black area of concern and the other didn't. Could it be related. Just asking...


There are lymph nodes that run along the jaw line and it is very very common for those with thyroid problems to have swollen lymph nodes. That are secondary conditions which could cause this, Sjogren's being one of them.

And, sometimes we do grow cysts on the jawbone that are benign. If that is the case, dental surgeon can remove them.

You were lucky to find that much out about your scan; usually they don't comment. You must have "charmed" it out of them.

Clearly there is something going on as evidenced by what you just told me. Best wait until the radiologist gives his/her reading.


----------

